# CL 031av and 032av in Me.



## Wildo (Jun 14, 2013)

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3870909237.html

old stihls looked better imo and were tougher.


----------



## buggyspapa (Jun 14, 2013)

man, if dexter weren't 2 hours away, i'd go for it with $125 for both. that 031 is older than mine though, so the coil probably wouldn't work.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 14, 2013)

I love the old Stihls....some of the best saws ever produced.
Outside of my Husky 372XP, the old Stihls are all that I run.......they are badass!
Some pics of my "babies".......












Sorry......got a little caught up in the moment......


----------



## Wildo (Jun 14, 2013)

it's ok I like old stihls.  My buddy picked up an 075 about 6yrs back for $200 at a yard sale, the guy wanted 4.  That thing is ridiculous in every sense of the word.  It came with a three foot bar of off a feller buncher.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 14, 2013)

Wildo said:


> it's ok I like old stihls. My buddy picked up an 075 about 6yrs back for $200 at a yard sale, the guy wanted 4. That thing is ridiculous in every sense of the word. It came with a three foot bar of off a feller buncher.


That saw in the picture I'm standing next to is my ported 051AV with a 42" bar.  Its basically an 075/76.  And it's impressive.
I've got several 075/076 saws in my barn, all awaiting rebuilds.  Most are in great shape, some need carb overhauls or some magnesium parts (stripped out holes in the cases, etc).  I'll be doing a Woods-port and squish band mod on one of those 076's, along with a custom muffler and a velocity stack......something to play around with....


----------



## Wildo (Jun 14, 2013)

15hp+?


----------



## ScotO (Jun 14, 2013)

Wildo said:


> 15hp+?


Lol..probably not THAT much.....but time will tell.    One thing about it, when you tweak 'em right, they can be really impressive!


----------



## Dyno625 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have both of those saws myself and I like them more than the new saws I have. Can't decide why, maybe the fact that they are all metal and seem like a serious tool. Not a plastic toy.


----------



## lukem (Jun 19, 2013)

I had an 031AV just like that.  If it starts by spraying fuel they probably just need a carb cleaning...worst case a carb kit...and you're in business.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 19, 2013)

My 031 with a "muffler mod" (read: it's missing the internal baffle, ) runs damned good.  I keep a 16" bar on it, my FIL commented that it sounds like a dirtbike and I replied "and it's about that much fun to run!"


----------



## Boog (Jun 19, 2013)

Wildo said:


> old stihls looked better imo and were tougher.


 


Scotty Overkill said:


> I love the old Stihls....some of the best saws ever produced.


 


Dyno625 said:


> I have both of those saws myself and I like them more than the new saws I have. Can't decide why, maybe the fact that they are all metal and seem like a serious tool. Not a plastic toy.


 


MasterMech said:


> My 031 with a "muffler mod" (read: it's missing the internal baffle, ) runs damned good. I keep a 16" bar on it, my FIL commented that it sounds like a dirtbike and I replied "and it's about that much fun to run!"


 
You guys have it all right! Got my first one about 1980, and 5 more old used ones the past year! Been slowly fixing them up to sell (most received new Caber rings, electronic conversions, carb rebuilds, new paint jobs). I've got 2 of the old style, 4 of the newer ones. Attached some photos of the "031AV table" in the garage, and one of the old style ones all fixed and painted up. That's an old Oregon bar on it that was solid rust and tar (saw came from a roofing company and was used for demo work) before cleanup and painting. The complete saw in the upper middle of the table is my original 1980 saw. The partial saw in the lower left is all rebuilt and ready to paint, check out that shiny cleaned cylinder!

Many of you know I have a hoard of other newer Stihl saws, but I too have a special "thing" for these old gems.


----------



## Dyno625 (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is a picture of my 031 and 032. New bars and chains and a little clean up and they look good for the age.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 19, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> You guys have it all right! Got my first one about 1980, and 5 more old used ones the past year! Been slowly fixing them up to sell (most received new Caber rings, electronic conversions, carb rebuilds, new paint jobs). I've got 2 of the old style, 4 of the newer ones. Attached some photos of the "031AV table" in the garage, and one of the old style ones all fixed and painted up. That's an old Oregon bar on it that was solid rust and tar (saw came from a roofing company and was used for demo work) before cleanup and painting. The complete saw in the upper middle of the table is my original 1980 saw. The partial saw in the lower left is all rebuilt and ready to paint, check out that shiny cleaned cylinder!
> 
> Many of you know I have a hoard of other newer Stihl saws, but I too have a special "thing" for these old gems.
> 
> ...


 
Boog....there must be something in the water out your way....you and Dex with that OCD and those saws!


----------



## Boog (Jun 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Boog....there must be something in the water out your way....


 
High levels of Magnesium maybe drawing me to those old cases?


----------

